# Some nice largemouth!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

here are some nice bucket mouths I got last morning while fishing with a buddy.





















and....






















then here is a nice one my buddy caught!












now, who wants to guess their weights? Let's see how close you guys can get!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

5lb 4oz
3lb 10oz
4lb 2oz


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

you are a human scale my friend! first was 5 lb 3 oz., second is 3 lb 7 oz, and third was 4 lb .25 oz!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool. Ive weighed alot of bass. Do i get a prize??????


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

if you ever see a white tiburon with a ogf sticker, encounter me and I will give you a high five haha. I can usually guess within 7 oz. but not 1-2 oz consistently


----------

